# Feeling like shit need help



## big keith (Oct 8, 2010)

Hay guys long time 
Where to start, I???m six weeks cycle, when I first started I was feeling like the hulk, in the past week and a half I have been feeling strange, for starters I???m not horny at all cant stay hard or finch the job, I???m a little sensitive my boy is telling me it might be my estrogen, but my nipples are not sensitive no lumps, part of me is thinking my gear is bum, but my strength and body is telling me different??? everyone that hasn???t seen me in a bit is like holly shit bro u got big,
in doing 
2 ius growth  6days 
2mi    Insulin  6days 
Sustanon325             975mg     every other day
Tren A 100             300mg      every other day    
Boldenone 200    600mg    every other day    

I think my diet is ok 
6am 
6 hard boiled eggs, bowl of oat meal, 2 bananas, cup of jo ,protein shake and  4 mozzarella chess sticks and a protein
2 hours later 
 Protein shake, 4 mozzarella chess sticks and 3 jars off baby food 
Lunch
3 peaces of grilled chicken, one bowl  of brown rice and large cup of geen tea diet with lime, and 2 bananas.
2 hours later
 some kind of fruit,2 hardboiled eggs ,and some almonds 
dinner 
grilled chicken or a red meat, some bread, rice, potatoes with skin on them ,couple of things of baby food, 
and a veggie..

any info you guys my have to help I will take im not feeling like I know I should 
my boy has some nova decks he said might help 
thanks guys 
BK


----------



## vortrit (Oct 8, 2010)

Start by posting in a readable font. That will probably help immensely.


----------



## roastchicken (Oct 8, 2010)

975mg of sust EOD??!!!


----------



## LAM (Oct 8, 2010)

you need more veggies, Vitamin-C, B-Vitamins, etc.


----------



## big keith (Oct 8, 2010)

Hay guys long time 
Where to start, I’m six weeks cycle, when I first started I was feeling like the hulk, in the past week and a half I have been feeling strange, for starters I’m not horny at all cant stay hard or finch the job, I’m a little sensitive my boy is telling me it might be my estrogen, but my nipples are not sensitive no lumps, part of me is thinking my gear is bum, but my strength and body is telling me different… everyone that hasn’t seen me in a bit is like holly shit bro u got big,
in doing 
2 ius growth 6days 
2mi Insulin 6days 
Sustanon325         325mg every other day  (sorry)
Tren A 100            100mg every other day    (sorry)
Boldenone 200     200mg every other day  (sorry) 

I think my diet is ok 
6am 
6 hard boiled eggs, bowl of oat meal, 2 bananas, cup of jo ,protein shake and 4 mozzarella chess sticks and a protein
2 hours later 
Protein shake, 4 mozzarella chess sticks and 3 jars off baby food 
Lunch
3 peaces of grilled chicken, one bowl of brown rice and large cup of geen tea diet with lime, and 2 bananas.
2 hours later
some kind of fruit,2 hardboiled eggs ,and some almonds 
dinner 
grilled chicken or a red meat, some bread, rice, potatoes with skin on them ,couple of things of baby food, 
and a veggie..

any info you guys my have to help I will take im not feeling like I know I should 
my boy has some novedex he said might help 
thanks guys 
BK 

Sorry for small font


----------



## big keith (Oct 8, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Sometimes these things are Psychological but lets see....youre using close to a gram of tren a week? it looks like it could the progestin affect from the tren. try caber or another dopamine agonist. P.S. how do you sleep? just curious?


 
Thanks  
As for sleeping, it???s not so good broken sleep like 2 house intervals and sweating very bad when I get up in morning in have to change my sheets, I just picked up 100 Novedex

Thanks 
BK


----------



## big keith (Oct 8, 2010)

roastchicken said:


> 975mg of sust EOD??!!!


 
I???m  doing  325 mg sust EOD


----------



## MDR (Oct 8, 2010)

big keith said:


> Thanks
> As for sleeping, it???s not so good broken sleep like 2 house intervals and sweating very bad when I get up in morning in have to change my sheets, I just picked up 100 Novedex
> 
> Thanks
> BK



I'll bet-that is a lot of Tren.  Might try easing back on the dose a bit.


----------



## big keith (Oct 8, 2010)

MDR said:


> I'll bet-that is a lot of Tren. Might try easing back on the dose a bit.


 
Thanks,  what do you think, maybe cut it in half, what makes you think it the tren?? I have about  week left of this tren and I???m going to try the 3tren mix??? 
BK


----------



## MDR (Oct 8, 2010)

big keith said:


> Thanks,  what do you think, maybe cut it in half, what makes you think it the tren?? I have about  week left of this tren and I’m going to try the 3tren mix…
> BK



Too much Tren can definitely make you feel like shit.  I don't know anything about your background and experience.  Don't much care for blends, but the Tren amount kinda jumped off the page.  Wouldn't hurt to back off a bit and see if you feel better.  Plus, I was looking at the higher numbers you posted originally.  In any case, I hope you feel better-lots of negative reactions going on at once, it seems like.  Do you have much experience with Tren?


----------



## big keith (Oct 8, 2010)

MDR said:


> Too much Tren can definitely make you feel like shit. I don't know anything about your background and experience, but it seems like a lot of stuff. Don't much care for blends, but the Tren amount kinda jumped off the page. Wouldn't hurt to back off a bit and see if you feel better.


 
Will do thanks Bro


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 8, 2010)

too much gears . . those doses are unnecessary . .  ease back on the throttle chief


----------



## vortrit (Oct 8, 2010)

Marquis du Gears said:


> too much gears . . those doses are unnecessary . .  ease back on the throttle chief



*Really!*


----------



## vortrit (Oct 8, 2010)

big keith said:


> Hay guys long time
> Where to start, I’m six weeks cycle, when I first started I was feeling like the hulk, in the past week and a half I have been feeling strange, for starters I’m not horny at all cant stay hard or finch the job, I’m a little sensitive my boy is telling me it might be my estrogen, but my nipples are not sensitive no lumps, part of me is thinking my gear is bum, but my strength and body is telling me different… everyone that hasn’t seen me in a bit is like holly shit bro u got big,
> in doing
> 2 ius growth 6days
> ...



I was just giving you a hard time about the font although it was hard to read. That is a lot of gears though. What are your stats (height, weight). It's going to be hard for anyone to advise you on that diet without your stats, etc.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 8, 2010)

*Baby food. lol!*


----------



## big keith (Oct 9, 2010)

vortrit said:


> I was just giving you a hard time about the font although it was hard to read. That is a lot of gears though. What are your stats (height, weight). It's going to be hard for anyone to advise you on that diet without your stats, etc.


 
39
5'11 
205

In First post gave wrong info 
2 ius growth     6days 
2mi Insulin         6days 
Sustanon325    325mg every other day (sorry)
Tren A 100       100mg every other day (sorry)
Boldenone 200 200mg every other day (sorry) 


I  do the baby foot for the sugars in it


----------



## roastchicken (Oct 9, 2010)

this is not a lot of gear,, the guy has just mis-posted his doses


----------



## ThisIsNotTheDEA (Oct 9, 2010)

Ok, i see this was an error.

a gram of tren would have me bug eyed and clutching my mossberg drenched in my own urine and sweat, randomly kicking people down the stairs and robbing them for their dry clothes.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 9, 2010)

is the bold short ester? see no point in EOD dosing otherwise


----------



## ThisIsNotTheDEA (Oct 9, 2010)

word.


----------



## NiagaraSmalls (Oct 9, 2010)

big keith said:


> I do the baby foot for the sugars in it


 
I have some coupons for babyfood, dating back to 1986!


----------



## big keith (Oct 9, 2010)

Marquis du Gears said:


> is the bold short ester? see no point in EOD dosing otherwise


 
Boldenone 200 ( Boldenone Undeclynade )


----------



## big keith (Oct 9, 2010)

NiagaraSmalls said:


> I have some coupons for babyfood, dating back to 1986!


lol thanks im good bro lmao 

with everything being said does anyone have any info, I dont think telling you guys the name of the gear in taken, if it is PM me and ill tell you..


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 9, 2010)

with such a long ester, you could pin the 3mls of bold once a week . . just sayin man. . no need to pin EOD


----------



## MDR (Oct 9, 2010)

roastchicken said:


> this is not a lot of gear,, the guy has just mis-posted his doses



True, but even the lowered doses are on the high side.  1300 sust every 8 days, 400 Tren and 800 Bold, every 8 days. Plus the growth and insulin.  Seems like a lot of stuff unless you are very experienced.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 9, 2010)

big keith said:


> 39
> 5'11
> 205
> 
> ...



I have never heard of eating baby food for the sugar in it, not that it's wrong. I'm not going to count up the calories, but it definitely seems like you have enough food there. I tend to feel like crap when I'm not eating very many carbs, but you've definitely got that covered!


----------



## Buzzard (Oct 9, 2010)

Lol... Looking at the OP, my response would be... Maybe it's the fukkin 3G of test and 1G of tren?

But he fixed the error, so I have no idea.

SICH!


----------



## big keith (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi guys thanks for the help, Iv cut back on the gear and feel a little better, I think a lot has to be in my head, I was thinking the gear was bum but then I wouldn’t be feeling like I do, I think I can also chalk it up to getting a cold, one more thing I would like some info on, has anyone tried tri-tren


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Oct 19, 2010)

my guess is you have been overtraining... about a week ago i felt the same way... Just because your on steroids doesn't make you invincible. I thought i was and began overtraining.. id be lazy and lag alllll day, even after a good nights rest.. 

Since your cycle is beginning to peak, your intensity is probably through the roof, which means your body is going to need a lot of rest.

 I had a convo with Troy Brown an Ifbb pro 2 weeks ago, and he only trains 3 times a week!! Working each muscle on 1 time every 2 weeks! He says the extra rest has helped him put on good gains, and even though some people, even I, feel training 5-6 times a week will get us bigger...in reality it won't. rest, rest rest..if you feel like shit take a few days off and rest up man


----------

